
What’s the best way to manage a team of remote software engineers? - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2012/07/whats-the-best-way-to-manage-a-team-of-remote-software-engineers/
======
irickt
Arstechnica does blog-spam. This is largely cloned from StackExchange

[http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/97660/what-
re...](http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/97660/what-
recommendations-can-you-give-in-managing-a-team-of-remote-software-engineer)

~~~
Gormo
Aren't Stack Exchange staff intentionally posting this to Ars to drive traffic
back to their site?

